# Recherche Mac G3 sous OS 8.6



## A4128 (19 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour
Je recherche Mac G3 (de préférence iMac) en état de marche pouvant fonctionner sous Mac OS 8.6
Merci de me contacter si vous en avez ou si vous savez ou je peux en trouver.
Cordialement
A4128


----------



## iMacounet (19 Juillet 2012)

Leboncoin, eBay ... Les petites annonces qui sont ici même.


----------



## A4128 (19 Juillet 2012)

Merci je vais tâcher de trouver mon bonheur


----------



## tsss (19 Juillet 2012)

Salut,

Je te conseil de regarder du coté de mactracker ou ererymac, tu pourras connaitre les modèles acceptant 8.6, celui ci par exemple ... il est chouette !


----------



## euquilegna (4 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'en ai un si vous n'avez pas encore trouvé votre bonheur.


----------



## wagner (6 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour
Je possède un "IMAC G3" bleu sous MAC OS 9  si cela peut vous dépanner.


----------

